# Art Deco In Bathroom Shower



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*TO PUT THAT EXTRA SPARK IN YOUR SHOWER*
*OR TO HELP IF THE LIGHTS, GO OUT WHILE IN THE TUB, OR TO RESIT THE BREAKER IF THE WATER HEATER TRIPS WHILE IN SHOWER :thumbup:*
*CLICK AND BLOW UP PICTURE FROM *
*TERRY LOVES FORUM*


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, who's the idiot who put the toilet paper holder in the shower?:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Copper stub out for the tub filler is a tad long?

Am I missing something?:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Bad conduit job on the hair straightener!:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

At least the fish are still alive. Any electric ells up there? lol


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Art Deco In Shower*

*CLICK ON PICTURE ! !*
*NOTICE THE FUSE/BREAKER PANEL*
*ABOVE TOILET ROLL HOLDER :whistling2:*


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Is that what that is? I thought it was the Jacuzzi pump switch.:jester:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice..... is that a masonite enclosure, with latex paint peeling off of it?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*sweeeeeeet!*

The only thing better was on SIENFELD when Kramer installed a garbage disposal in his shower.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Also good for getting rid of unwanted spouses.



JERRYMAC said:


> *TO PUT THAT EXTRA SPARK IN YOUR SHOWER*
> *OR TO HELP IF THE LIGHTS, GO OUT WHILE IN THE TUB, OR TO RESIT THE BREAKER IF THE WATER HEATER TRIPS WHILE IN SHOWER :thumbup:*
> *CLICK AND BLOW UP PICTURE FROM *
> *TERRY LOVES FORUM*


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Nice..... is that a masonite enclosure, with latex paint peeling off of it?


Lead based paint would be better. Just when you thought you saw it all . . .


----------

